# Happy Christmas from Australia



## Bretrick (Dec 25, 2022)

My wish is for everyone to forget about the negatives of the past 12 months and enjoy today and the rest of the holidays.
May the coming days be filled with fun and happiness.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Warrigal (Dec 25, 2022)

We were not able to join in the festivities at Hubby's brother's place because of fear of Covid. Hubby and I are clear at this point but it is working its way through the residents of his nursing home. His brother's daughter is four months pregnant and no-one wants to take risks with her health or the development of her baby.

Nevertheless, Christmas remained Christmas for us. We went to our local church this morning, the first time Hubby has been since mid August when he fell and was taken to hospital. It is only the third time he has been able to be taken out for any kind of outing.

Afterwards we filled in some time just driving around looking at the nearby river until we came home to our house and had a relatively simple meal with our daughter.

Tomorrow, Boxing Day will be a family day at our home with some 20 people coming for some feasting and fun. This has become a family tradition but one grandson and his sweet partner will be missing because of Covid. We all look forward to the time when Covid is beaten. I must keep muttering the mantra - this too shall pass.


----------



## Wren (Dec 25, 2022)

Thank you and Merry Christmas Bretrick


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2022)

Thank you @Bretrick. I hope you had a very Happy Christmas there in Perth. 
All the best to you in the coming year.


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

Thank you @Bretrick and a very merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------

